# Filtro ecualizador para unos auriculares



## kabum (Oct 19, 2011)

Buenas, me he comprado hoy mismo unos auriculares "Superlux HD 661B" pero el sonido no me termina de convencer en según qué usos, me explico.

Toco el piano, y el sonido que sale del piano a través de los auriculares tiene poco cuerpo. El sonido a través de mi PC sin embargo es muy bueno, gracias al ecualizador.

Los auriculares no tienen cable directamente, sino que tienen un jack 3.5mm al que ponerle tú el cable que quieras. Mi idea entonces es hacer algo así:

Piano->(Cable)->"Ecualizador"->(Cable)->Auriculares

También podría intentar hacerlo en la propia caja acústica de los auriculares, pero ese cambio no es reemplazable fácilmente.


La pregunta que quiero haceros es bien sencilla: Yo sé, jugando con el ecualizador, qué frecuencias potenciar o más bien, cuáles recortar. ¿Hay alguna relación entre una frecuencia (sonora) y un valor de resistencia o condensador?
Mi idea es hacer, en tamaño reducido, un filtro más que un ecualizador, es decir, que sea completamente pasivo.

Espero vuestras respuestas


----------



## mauu (Oct 19, 2011)

En el foro hay ecualizadores, pero si queres un equalizador especifico que te quite determinadas frecuencias lo vas a tener que desarrolar vos. Hay formulas para calcular resistencias y capacitores que eliminen ciertas frecuencias, y hasta hay programas de pc que hacen esos calculos. Tenes que buscar mas info en la web.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 3, 2011)

Tu mayor problema es que en primer lugar, la salida de instrumento de musica no esta previsto para un auricular, es muy probable que si o si necesite un buen amplificador asi sea para auriculares,

En otro orden de cosas, si le llamas sonido bueno a un sonido equalizado, entonces algo esta mal y eso esta en voz ya que un sonido equalizado visto desde  otra forma es un sonido distorcionado.

Un equalizador se utiliza para recomponer la imagen original de la fuente de audio cuando por algun motivo esta tiene algun defecto.


Para que entiendas, si equalizas para escuchar graves muy elevados, alli distorcionas el sonido original ya que en la práctica no es asi y esa mala costumbre hace que cuando escuchas un sonido natural parece pobre.

Lamentablemente la mayoria no tiene idea de como se utiliza ni para que es un equalizador.


Un sonido de muy buena calidad acoplado a un amplificador de calidad no necesita correctores de tono ni equalizadores ya que por la buena calidad del amplificador este reproducira la señal con fidelidad, si le metes ecualización distorcoonas el sonido y en tal caso, de que sirve tener un amplificador de alta calidad si tu mismos terminas distorcionando la señal?


----------



## tinchusbest (Nov 3, 2011)

ecualizador viene de ECUANIME,que quiere decir que sirve para EQUILIBRAR o ECUANIMIZAR algo.Una persona ecuanime es aquella que es IMPARCIAL,por ejemplo un JUEZ DE UNA CORTE
Los ecualizadores son para equilibrar el audio al gusto de la persona,si queres usar el equalizador para mejorar el audio a gusto tuyo hacelo,pero creo que debes hacer un FILTRO PARA ESA FRECUENCIA QUE QUERES SARCAR
Un pequeño aporte para que trabajes algo,los capacitores los podes cambiar a gusto y si queres a la bobina cambiale la cantidad de vueltas,eso depende de vos


----------



## guillozx (May 20, 2012)

the master muy buen aporte ese filtro solo añadir que se puede cambiar esos dos condensadores por uno de 4.7 microfaradios no polar estilo a los que yevan los tweter de audio xd u
un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (May 20, 2012)

guillozx dijo:


> the master muy buen aporte ese filtro solo añadir que _*se puede cambiar esos dos condensadores por uno de 4.7 microfaradios no polar estilo a los que yevan los tweter de audio*_ xd u
> un saludo



Sip.

Pero ese ecualizador es pasivo, lo que se traduce en:

Voluminoso.
Poco rango de ajuste.
Sensible a la impedancia de los auriculares.


----------

